# Oil for ATV



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

I have been told that regular car-truck motor oil is not good for an ATZ. Is this true? If so, do you have to go to a dealer of ATV's to purchase this special oil? thank you.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I use "car" synthetic in all my outdoor machines. Especially in the winter. Lot easier to turn over when 0 and below.


----------



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks for that info Mike. Had a dealer-repair guy tell me you have to use special oil. I had to pay, but they charged me so much for an oil and filter change that I am embarrassed to state the cost. What weight oil do you use mike?


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

You should use oil compatable with the wet clutch in most ATV's. If the engine oil and transmission oil is all in the same unit.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

greelhappy said:


> Thanks for that info Mike. Had a dealer-repair guy tell me you have to use special oil. I had to pay, but they charged me so much for an oil and filter change that I am embarrassed to state the cost. What weight oil do you use mike?


My ATV I believe is 10w-30. Check owners manual.


----------



## williambeaver (Nov 9, 2012)

Meijer.


greelhappy said:


> I have been told that regular car-truck motor oil is not good for an ATZ. Is this true? If so, do you have to go to a dealer of ATV's to purchase this special oil? thank you.


That is correct, car and truck oil is bad for most atvs, cycles and utv's. It doesn't matter if its synthetic or not. Most atv's, cycles, utv's have an internal clutch that will slip when auto oil is used. Some auto oils will break down too fast when used in transmissions and contribute to faster engine wear. The damage and slippage isn't really noticeable right away but over time engine life will be cut short. 
Dealer is the easiest place to find the right oil but I have seen it for sale at Walmart, member, and tsc at different times.
Look for a wet clutch compatible oil, it often will say that right on the bottle. Also, somewhere on the container it will have a designation on it. Look for a "MA" designation, which means it can be used on wet clutches. Its made in synthetic, semisynthetic, and regular.
Generally, atv oil is a little more expensive than auto oil but a worthwhile investment....unless your ATV is an oil burning piece of junk, in which case you could probably run, whatever....lol.

Sent from my Next7P12-8G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

T there's your answer.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Depends on the brand and type of ATV,

I have an Arctic Cat and a Can Am that I can run 10w30 or 10w40 in.
I have an oil cooled Polaris that I have to run zero weight oil in.

PS. I hate that Polaris.


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

williambeaver said:


> Meijer.
> 
> That is correct, car and truck oil is bad for most atvs, cycles and utv's. It doesn't matter if its synthetic or not. Most atv's, cycles, utv's have an internal clutch that will slip when auto oil is used. Some auto oils will break down too fast when used in transmissions and contribute to faster engine wear. The damage and slippage isn't really noticeable right away but over time engine life will be cut short.
> Dealer is the easiest place to find the right oil but I have seen it for sale at Walmart, member, and tsc at different times.
> ...


THIS IS CORRECT! 

Do not use car oil in your ATV or motorcycles! Ive been riding and racing motorcycles since i was 3yo, and working in the industry since my first job at 16yo. The above post is spot on. You can buy quality motorcycle oil at Meijer or AutoZone if you dont want to pay msrp at your dealer. However, i must encourage you to support your local powersports dealership by purchasing your oil from them. Obviously the guys down there know what theyre talking about and are giving you sound advise. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

Magnet said:


> PS. I hate that Polaris.


X2 on this also. Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Magnet said:


> Depends on the brand and type of ATV,
> 
> I have an Arctic Cat and a Can Am that I can run 10w30 or 10w40 in.
> I have an oil cooled Polaris that I have to run zero weight oil in.
> ...


Mine is an Arctic cat.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Mine is an Arctic Cat also and you should burn the right oil in it.As williambeaver mentioned.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

All my owners manual says is 10w-40 (SE, SF, SG--no mention of MA) No mention of special oil.


----------



## williambeaver (Nov 9, 2012)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> All my owners manual says is 10w-40 (SE, SF, SG--no mention of MA) No mention of special oil.


Wet clutch compatible oil isn't special its just confusing. At some point in history auto oil and cycle oil went two different directions and are no longer compatible with each other. Owners manuals aren't very informative. I don't think they were written by the engineers that designed the engines. Info in owners manual is, quite often, generic, at best with outdated or misprinted info. 
I sell parts and accessories but i can't get branded dealer oil, just aftermarket. Its possible dealer oil doesn't mention MA or wet clutch compatible on the container but I have not looked on one. 

Sent from my Next7P12-8G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

williambeaver said:


> Wet clutch compatible oil isn't special its just confusing. At some point in history auto oil and cycle oil went two different directions and are no longer compatible with each other. Owners manuals aren't very informative. I don't think they were written by the engineers that designed the engines. Info in owners manual is, quite often, generic, at best with outdated or misprinted info.
> I sell parts and accessories but i can't get branded dealer oil, just aftermarket. Its possible dealer oil doesn't mention MA or wet clutch compatible on the container but I have not looked on one.


I see. So this is a "top secret" thing where only the guys that know about it are the ones that work in the places that sell the oil. The only way that we find out about it is when they want to sell us the oil. Got it!!


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok, I just got off the phone with St. Helen Powersports. They told me that all you need is a good quality motor oil in the right weight that your manual designates. If you have an automatic transmission like I have. (Arctic Cat) He said if you have a manual transmission, they might recommend the MA type oil. So I stand corrected. I'll have to read my manual.lol


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

2508speed said:


> Ok, I just got off the phone with St. Helen Powersports. They told me that all you need is a good quality motor oil in the right weight that your manual designates. If you have an automatic transmission like I have. (Arctic Cat) He said if you have a manual transmission, they might recommend the MA type oil. So I stand corrected. I'll have to read my manual.lol


Mines automatic also.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Mines automatic also.


 Ya, He also said a good synthetic would not hurt in the automatic. Amsoil etc.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

2508speed said:


> Ya, He also said a good synthetic would not hurt in the automatic. Amsoil etc.


I run Royal Purple in mine.


----------



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

Look at the back of a regular quart of oil (car oil). The cheap crap will have a stamp on the back that says energy conserving. My King quad manual says this is a NO NO for the wet clutch.


----------



## vans (Jan 26, 2006)

Rotella T6 Synthetic 5w40 here, I have a Yamaha grizzly and on the Grizzly forums there are a number of guys that have been using this


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I put this on the Grizz forum but figured I'd put it here too seeing as the oil question was asked. I have a 2010 550 Grizz.








> *2010 YFM550 Grizz, 4X4 Auto, FI EPS
> 
> **Engine Oil: *
> ** Depends on your area's seasonal temp ranges*
> ...


----------

